# Upgrade Help



## Sli3076 (Jul 31, 2015)

I shot sports photography for my kids soccer teams. 
I am in the process to upgrading either my camera lens or camera body. I need assistance or a good reason to pick on or the other

I currently have a Rebel T2i and a Canon 250mm lens.

I am thinking of getting the Canon EF 100-400 mm F/4.5-5.6 L IS USM Lens
or
Canon T5i or something else

Please Help


----------



## goodguy (Aug 1, 2015)

No one can tell you what to upgrade.
You didnt tell us why you want to upgrade.
What you found that isnt working for you.

T5i and T2i has same sensor so the upgrade will be minimal, if to upgrade the camera I would recommend to get the T6S which has a much better sensor and better AF system.
70D is another option, its not a bad sports camera even though its not as good as the 7D II


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2015)

My suggestion?

Take a look at what you've shot so far with your current setup, and ask yourself - how many of those shots would have really benefited from having a longer zoom lens?  How many shots did I miss that I could have gotten with longer telephoto reach?

Then ask yourself, how many shots did I miss out that I might have gotten if I had a camera with better autofocus or maybe one that shoots more frames per second?

Now granted you won't be able to put exact figures here, but consider both - because really the answer to which will benefit you more really depends on your shooting situation.  If you find that your current zoom lens works well enough for the distances you have to cover, then upgrading the body makes more sense.  If instead you find that for the most part your getting the shots you want at closer distances but are missing a lot of opportunities when the action gets further away, then upgrading the lens probably makes more sense.

If you think that you'll be upgrading both, I'd probably do the lens first.  Camera bodies get better and cheaper as newer models come out,  lenses on the other hand are a much less dynamic market.


----------

